# To those in Egypt



## Josh_

I just wanted to extend some well-wishes to all of our members living in Egypt. We value and appreciate your contributions to the forums, but more importantly we value and appreciate your friendship. Your absence (due to the Internet being cut off there) has been felt over the last few days and with all that is going on in Egypt right now, we have been worried about your welfare.

Our thoughts are with you. Please let us know that you are okay when you are able.

Josh


----------



## EmilyD

I have been absent from the fora for too long...and will be doing more reading than responding for  a little while, but wanted to echo Josh's sentiment...

*My thoughts are with you...*

heehee, tried using a white font for the "with" and found the word invisible...

Sending warm wishes from snow/ice covered Rhode Island ~


----------



## cherine

Hi Josh,

I just saw this thread now. Thank you! And thank you, Nomi.
I don't know how many Egyptian foreros are on this forum, but I know that at least 3 of us are ok. I hope the others are fine too.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

So do I, Cherine. I'm awfully glad to see you. May God be with you.


----------



## cherine

Thank you, dear Vale.


----------



## bondia

cherine said:


> I don't know how many Egyptian foreros are on this forum, but I know that at least 3 of us are ok. I hope the others are fine too.



Have only just "discovered" this thread. 
I sincerely hope so, too. All the very best
bondia


----------



## Haroon

Thanks for all.
Special Thanks for Josh for opening the thread!


----------



## rusita preciosa

I'm late as usual, but I want you to know that we think of you, dear brothers and sisters!


----------



## Elle Paris

All the best to you dear friends. May God bless you and keep you safe! 
جميع أصدقائي الأعزاء أفضل لك. قد بارك الله فيك ويحفظك!  (I hope that's correct!)
Meilleurs voeux a vous tous, les amis! Que Dieu vous garde!


----------



## Dentellière

*Peace*




*.*


----------



## rayloom

مبرووووووووك
to all the Egyptians
والله وعملوها الرجالة
(and the ladies of course


----------



## Elle Paris

rayloom said:


> مبرووووووووك
> to all the Egyptians
> والله وعملوها الرجالة
> (and the ladies of course


 
What is "Alrjalp"?


----------



## L'Égyptienne

rayloom said:


> مبرووووووووك
> to all the Egyptians
> والله وعملوها الرجالة
> (and the ladies of course



haha yes both of them did it


----------



## Elle Paris

L'Égyptienne said:


> haha yes both of them did it


 
They all did it! Yes! but what is Alrjalp?


----------



## L'Égyptienne

Elle Paris said:


> What is "Alrjalp"?



Hi, Elle paris, do you mean "al rejalah"? rejalah= men


----------



## Elle Paris

Oh yes! I see: they all did it: God, the men and the ladies too!


----------



## shawnee

May I also extend my democratic sentiments to the Egyptian people.


----------



## Vanda

Yayyy... they made it! Brave people!


----------



## cherine

Thank you very much, dear WR colleagues and friends


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Well done... and the rebellion is spreading to other countries.
Let's see what the army is going to do... hum... risky.


----------



## Nanon

It's so good to hear that the Egyptian members of this forum are well. Our warmest thoughts and a huge _مبووك _are with you!
My Arabic doesn't go much farther than that, but...


----------



## cherine

Merci Nanon 
You don't need to learn the whole language, a few useful expressions can be good enough


----------



## Mirlo

¡May God bless you and keep you safe! Mi prayers are with you....


----------



## bondia

... And to those in Libya? 
I would spare more than a thought for them, but maybe we need a new thread. I just hope that, somehow, all these countries in turmoil may find a path to peace and reconciliation.


----------



## Elle Paris

Oh yes! Libya...and Tunisia, Bahrain, Algeria and Iran! May they all find balance and harmony!

But this is the "Celebrations" section... may they all have something to celebrate about!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

All right, now that Egypt is no longer making the headlines please fellow Egyptian foreros let us know, if you can, how everything's going on.

Peace and freedom is easier said than done; and I for one am still worried about you all.


----------



## Elle Paris

Yes, when I was in France. I was upset that we, the Americans went and invaded Iraq without waiting for the green-light from the UN, now I am worried about the Libyans who ask us to help them...and we wait for UN to give a green-light. It is so confusing, especially since the Libyan opposition does not want anyone on the ground from over here in their country... what is the right thing to do? France seems to decode it well ...or at least better. The catastrophe in Japan has put this all on a back burner and it is very disconcerting to realize that we humans can only concentrate on one thing at a time!
Poor world!


----------

